# Troy-Bilt GTX 18 model 13060



## tmartywright (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Folks

I have inherated a Troy-Bilt GTX 18 model 13060 tractor. This tractor has beed used and abused. It would not start when i got it. I put a new coil and new plugs in it and drove it around for 30 minutes. Then i loaded it on my traler and drove it 2 hours up to my home in NC. It has not cranked since then. Knowing that it sat for a year without a fuel cap i drained the fuel system, cleaned the carb, and put fresh gas in it. I have checked the fuel pump at the carb and it is putting out plenty of fuel, and the bowel of the carb has fuel in it. It still wont CRANK! If you have spark and fuel it should run right? I have used a full can of starting fluid and still nothing! I have even gone as far as removing the plugs out, sprayed starting fluid in, reinstalled the plugs and NOTHING! Even sprayed gas from a spray bottle and NOTHING! Please help. I have rebuilt numerious engines and even entire cars. I fear that if i dont get this running i am going to have to send in my guy card and buy a skirt. My engineering credentials are also on the line!

thanks folks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*gtx18*

Welcome to the forum!As to your problem,there are a few things to check.First,check the fuse on the red/white wire.Next,check for spark,at the plugs.If there's no spark,check the coil kill wire(unhook it,crank it over,to see if it gets spark at the plugs.If there's still no spark,recheck the air gap,at the magneto.It should be 0.012/0.014).This is all presuming,of course that the engine rolls over,without starting.IF it's a case of the engine doesn't roll over,track the harness,and check the safety switches,by jumpering them.If you need a wiring diagram,Go to www.partstree.com ,and where it says make,type in troybilt.where it says model,type in 13060.It will show a list,among them,is a wiring diagram. Good luck,and if you still need help,let us know.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum tmartywright, I don't know the machine but it sounds like one of the safety switches is killing the spark, just check things like in neutral? park brake on? deck disengaged? etc etc.
Cheers:beer: 
:aussie:


----------

